# SKY - Sky Metals



## Profitseeker (21 February 2006)

PGS seems to be breaking out. Company details from Westpac below. 


Planet Gas Limited (PGS) is an Australian company involved in the exploration and production of Coal Bed Methane (CBM). PGS has developments within the Powder River Basin of Wyoming, USA as well as exploration projects in Kansas (USA) and five sedimentary basins in Australia.

Powder River Basin - 
The Esponda project covers 5,750 hectares of the Powder River Basin in Wyoming, USA. As at October 2004, the project included the Western Gas program of 8 wells (PGS 20-25%) and the Kennedy Oil program of 12 wells (PGS diluting to a 40-50% interest) with a total Gas-In-Place resource of 21.9 Bcf (7.3 Bcf Net). The remaining acreage is 100% PGS owned and has a development potential of over 100 wells. A 33 well program is scheduled in the adjacent Oriva Project for the first half of 2005.

Gippsland Basin 
The Gippsland basin is a large offshore and on shore sedimentary basin situated in Victoria. PGS has a 100% interest in four exploration licences of the onshore region comprising 260,000 hectares. PGS plans to drill up to 18 test wells before reassessing the development potential of the licences.

Other projects 
Other PGS projects in the Otway Basin of Victoria, the Eromanga and Willochra Basin of South Australia and the Gunnedah Basin of New South Wales are in early stages of exploration.


----------



## Profitseeker (1 March 2006)

Held well today considering the market went backwards today.


----------



## ctp6360 (6 March 2006)

PGS is killing it today, up 8.8% and there really arn't many sellers at all!


----------



## Profitseeker (6 March 2006)

Yep. Looks like this one is going to boom. The potential is enormous.


----------



## ctp6360 (9 March 2006)

GO PGS! Up 20% so far today, there are basically NO sellers!


----------



## Profitseeker (9 March 2006)

This is great.


----------



## Profitseeker (16 April 2006)

This stock seems to be ranging now. It needs some positive news  to break to new highs. May be time to bail.


----------



## Profitseeker (30 May 2006)

Lift off. Short term target 50c


----------



## Profitseeker (30 May 2006)

Some thing must be going on!! Does anyone know what?


----------



## Profitseeker (7 June 2006)

Looks like the buying pressure has fizzled out. Dam


----------



## Profitseeker (8 June 2006)

Annoucement out. Looks like their project is still full steam ahead. the market just needs to pay attention now.


----------



## Profitseeker (8 June 2006)

Arhh. Finally it is moving up again. I still believe it will get to 50c soon.


----------



## Profitseeker (2 July 2006)

Sellers have dried up and buyers are in. Looking for a close above .42 and then could be set for another run.


----------



## Profitseeker (3 July 2006)

Looks like it might have  astrong open this morning.


----------



## Out Too Soon (16 October 2006)

Why the slump, does anyone know what happened. I havent been watching PGS for a while & am surprised to see such a change. Is this a buying op'? 
The price seems to have crashed in August but no ann.


----------



## king.jackson (12 November 2006)

Is this a sleeping giant or a dead horse? 

PGS havent really had much in the way of announcements recently.


----------



## Out Too Soon (23 February 2007)

king.jackson said:
			
		

> Is this a sleeping giant or a dead horse?
> 
> PGS havent really had much in the way of announcements recently.




Sleeping Giant (to be), seems they recently completed work on a well & are about to start producing from it- also someone knows something positive about it hence the recent sp rise & ASX query. Either it's time to buy in again or someone has been over optimistic, sp & volume has dropped again today, I think I'll doom it & increase my meagre holding.


----------



## stumpythefish (28 October 2009)

Anyone here still following PGS?

Seems to be recovering from its lows earlier this year and looking to keep rising given the amount of buyers stacked up compared with the sellers.

They have their AGM this week but Im wondering if its good to get in now before any good news is released then (if there is good news...)

Seems to be allot of confident buyers which indicates to me some good news is coming. (just a guess though).


----------



## Jako (6 July 2010)

Anyone here follow this stock ??

Has fallen from .15 to .07 in a relatively short time, without much news.

Just market sentiment, or is something else going on ??

cheers


----------



## Cam019 (30 April 2017)

I have been watching PGS since the breakout above 1.2c but didn't buy a position as it is pretty thinly traded the majority of the time. Seems to be making its way up nicely without much of a hitch. Nothing concerning, currently. If you managed to buy in at Mondays open you would already have more than a 40% return. Not bad at all if you ask me.


----------



## tech/a (30 April 2017)

Cam019 said:


> I have been watching PGS since the breakout above 1.2c but didn't buy a position as it is pretty thinly traded the majority of the time. Seems to be making its way up nicely without much of a hitch. Nothing concerning, currently. If you managed to buy in at Mondays open you would already have more than a 40% return. Not bad at all if you ask me.
> 
> View attachment 70905





Need to identify 11 March!


----------



## Cam019 (30 April 2017)

tech/a said:


> Need to identify 11 March!



March 11? There is no March 11 on the chart. Do you mean March 14?


----------



## tech/a (30 April 2017)

Next bar after 10th


----------



## Cam019 (30 April 2017)

At that volume it could only be 'smart money' driving up the price and then selling off into strength.


----------



## tech/a (30 April 2017)

Don't think so.
Not much supply just buying
Those selling have probably held forever.

Currently this chart is nothing but bullish


----------



## System (20 June 2019)

On June 20th, 2019, Planet Gas Limited (PGS) changed its name and ASX code to Sky Metals Limited (SKY).


----------



## greggles (10 February 2020)

Sky Metals share price surging today following the release of results from the maiden drilling programme at the Hume Prospect at the Cullarin Project. Drilling was completed in January 2020.







Some great results there that definitely give the impression of a sizeable gold deposit. Plans for a drill focussed exploration programme are currently well advanced with details to come.

Today's price action really speaks for itself. Currently up 147.6% to 26c on volume of almost 20 million shares.


----------



## barney (10 February 2020)

greggles said:


> Sky Metals share price surging today following the release of results from the maiden drilling programme at the Hume Prospect at the Cullarin Project.




Cheers for the heads up Greg.

Intersection looks stunning, but I'm a bit wary of the lack of opposing direction drill holes to prove true width of the intersections.

i.e.. Have they drilled directly down the vein?? 

Time will tell, but this kind of announcement without "verification" makes me a bit until proven otherwise.


----------



## greggles (11 February 2020)

barney said:


> Cheers for the heads up Greg.
> 
> Intersection looks stunning, but I'm a bit wary of the lack of opposing direction drill holes to prove true width of the intersections.
> 
> ...




Agreed barney. There is still a lot of work to do here but the initial signs are encouraging.

The next drilling programme will hopefully reveal a lot more about what's under the ground at the Hume Prospect. No word yet as to exactly when that will start, but I imagine that the company will want to start on it as soon as is practicable.

The share price is holding up well today, so obviously there is still quite a lot of buyers jumping in, although I expect that this will start to taper off soon and we will probably see a bit of a retrace in the coming days.


----------



## barney (20 August 2020)

Been watching this little battler since @greggles posted the big Gold hit they had earlier in the year.

All down hill since then. The market seems to have concluded their 93 mtrs at 4.24 g/t Gold was a flash in the pan.

Effectively (in my opinion), the big hit was actually a wide range lowish volume hit. 

In my opinion (again), wide range low volume hits are far better than tiny range nuggety hits, so on that basis, I have decided to finally purchase a few SKY based on the theory that where there is smoke there is fire (or drug dealers depending on where you live)

Apart from actually taking a position, I have chosen *SKY* as my ASF monthly comp pick. In other words, I have simply taken the opportunity to unashamedly promote a Stock I own

Yes, I may be a terrible person, but at least I'm honest 

No doubt, while I hold, I will be posting further ramps, (sorry I mean updates) to see how my assessment of the stock turns out  ... So either or  (normal protocol in other words)


----------



## barney (2 October 2020)

barney said:


> No doubt, while I hold, I will be posting further ramps, (sorry I mean updates)




Been a while between "ramps" for this little fella.

Has been trading in a tight range between 12.5 - 13 cents for ages ... Suddenly, today it has a little bo-peep at the next level.

They have a swag of drilling going on.  I'm of the opinion that there has to be more resource where they are looking based on some of the earlier hits, and history proves it can double in price very quickly.

300 million shares on issue
$40 million market cap
$9 million Cash in the kitty

Price action today (on a Friday)  says the Kitty is happier than he has been for a while  Looking forward to the next drill results.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 October 2020)

barney said:


> Looking forward to the next drill results.



What's your ballpark guess of when  next drilling results are out Mr ye olde Barney?


----------



## barney (5 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> What's your ballpark guess of when  next drilling results are out Mr ye olde Barney?




Not really sure Froogs.  Current drilling at Cullarin will likely have some assays waiting at the lab but the labs are chockers at the moment apparently.  More drilling still underway with a lot of upcoming work to start October/November.

Could possibly get some prelim results in the next two weeks but that is just a guess.


----------



## over9k (5 October 2020)

This is nearly back to its 2019 levels. Market running out of patience or lost hope?


----------



## barney (5 October 2020)

over9k said:


> This is nearly back to its 2019 levels. Market running out of patience or lost hope?




I think the day traders sucked the life out of it just after the big 93m @ 4.42g/t Au strike back in Feb, right up till May.  

The Company never quite followed up those results other than some impressive Historical re-assays, so the SP has since died a slow death

At these levels I'd class it a low risk punt and hold based on the Cullarin prospect looks a potentially very large lowish grade deposit to me.  If they don't drill anything worthwhile in the current campaign however it will continue to meander.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 October 2020)

barney said:


> so the SP has since died a slow death



I was holding Heron when they started drilling on some of these farmed out results.
Was waiting for drilling results, next thing I hear was farmed out.... and SKY hitting the sky...
Caution !
(CLA might be the next pumpa...)


----------



## barney (12 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> (CLA might be the next pumpa...)




*CLA* has started murmuring again last couple of days as you say Rock.  Volume still modest, so maybe a it bit more accumulating before a definitive second move?

SKY is also bubbling a bit on low Volume .....  Not much Supply showing up even at these low Volumes so it wont take much to move this little battler if they get a sniff of good news.


----------



## barney (19 October 2020)

barney said:


> SKY is also bubbling a bit on low Volume .....  Not much Supply showing up even at these low Volumes so it wont take much to move this little battler if they get a sniff of good news.




No official news on latest assays yet but a few punters getting involved.  Volume still modest so nothing definitive unless 21 gets eaten up.


----------



## barney (20 January 2021)

Another one of my wobbly trades.  Been meandering sideways for a long time.  I like their Projects and they have some very positive strikes so far, but the Punters are more interested in fiction than fact at this end of the Market 

Anyway, its getting close to moving one way or the other,

I imagine they might have some drill results not far away from Hume at least? Certainly needs a bump from somewhere.


----------



## Cam019 (20 January 2021)

barney said:


> Another one of my wobbly trades.  Been meandering sideways for a long time.  I like their Projects and they have some very positive strikes so far, but the Punters are more interested in fiction than fact at this end of the Market
> 
> Anyway, its getting close to moving one way or the other,
> 
> ...



Up. Some buyers liked the price between $0.175 - $0.195. Now, is there demand at higher prices @barney ? For your sake, I hope so!


----------



## barney (20 January 2021)

Cam019 said:


> Up. Some buyers liked the price between $0.175 - $0.195. Now, is there demand at higher prices @barney ? For your sake, I hope so!




Yeah Cheers Cam.  I have an up vibe based on the next drill results being tidy, We shall see


----------

